# Solved: Wireless network connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## janzon (Sep 29, 2011)

Two days ago one of my laptops stopped accessing the internet even though it connects to the wireless router (BT Homehub3). Other laptops, Iphones, Xboxes etc still work fine on the same network.

Running Diagnose Connection Problems produces the following error message _*Wireless network connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration*_

Running the BT Homehub set up utility it connects to the hub but it fails to set up wireless connection saying that the wireless key is incorrect or there is another problem. It then suggests a wired connection which fails to connect (tried different ethernet cables and ports)

After googling for solutions I have tried the following suggestions without success

*ipconfig /all*

and the successfully pinging the resulting IP address, default gateway & DNS server

*ipconfig /release

ipconfig /renew
*
After the renew prompt the following message appeared: _*unable to contact your DHCP server. Request has timed out.*_

In services.msc I disabled and restarted DHCP Client

I have also tried

*netsh int ip reset reset.log*

*netsh winsock reset catalog*

as suggested elsewhere on this forum, again without success.

I thought I had cracked it when I found a Microsoft Fix-it-for-me tool (MSfixit50199) but it made no difference.

Any suggestions gratefully received.

System info below:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium , Service Pack 1, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4025 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1820 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 292850 MB, Free - 241725 MB; 
Motherboard: Acer , Aspire 5732Z , V3.07, Base Board Serial Number
Antivirus: Microsoft Security Essentials, Updated and Enabled


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can we see an ipconfig /all and also some ping tests 
did the tcp/ip reset work - or did you get access denied - repeat and post resuts here

what firewall do you have on the PC ?
can you try safemode with networking when connected by cable
keep tapping F8 as the pc starts and choose *safemode with networking*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* Ping Tests *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

Start> Run {search bar in Vista}> CMD to open a DOS window and type:

Type the following command 
*Ping* {plus the number thats shown against the default gateway shown in above ipconfig /all}
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping google.com*
Post back the results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

Type the following command
*Ping 209.183.226.152*
post back results
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste


> _*For your information only*
> these tests will check various stages of the connection, the first ping test, *ping default gateway* checks to see if you still have a connection to the router the next two
> *Ping google.com & Ping 209.183.226.152* tests the connection to internet , one by name and one by number which checks that the dns is working_


 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## janzon (Sep 29, 2011)

Thanks

TCP/IP reset was successful. Will redo all ipconfig tests and post results here in the morning together with you other suggestions

Janzon

PS
Tried ping google.com earlier but it didn't work.


----------



## janzon (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are the results AV is webroot & firewall is Windows

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\christine>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8191SE 802.11b/g/n WiFi Adapte
r
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-42-F6-F0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::15e6:e639:9df3:c7c6%13(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.69(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 29 September 2011 21:35:41
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 30 September 2011 21:35:42
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 320628125
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FB-FF-D5-60-EB-69-1A-90-BE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-1A-90-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{6CF43E3D-1F03-446F-A01C-BC6C92C2BF9B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\christine>ping 192.168.1.69

Pinging 192.168.1.69 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.69: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.69: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.69: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.69: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.69:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Users\christine>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=845ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 845ms, Average = 212ms

C:\Users\christine>

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\christine>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\christine>ping 209.183.226.152

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Interface, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.

With a cable connection in safemode with networking the Local Area Connection Status reads:

IPv4 Connectivity - No Internet Access
IPv6 Connectivity - No Internet Access
Media State - Enabled
Duration - xx:xx:xx
Speed- 100.0 Mbps

With details.......

Connection-specific DNS Suffix: home
Description: Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address: ‎60-EB-69-1A-90-BE
DHCP Enabled: Yes
IPv4 Address: 192.168.1.79
IPv4 Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained: 30 September 2011 08:20:36
Lease Expires: 01 October 2011 08:20:36
IPv4 Default Gateway: 192.168.1.254
IPv4 DHCP Server: 192.168.1.254
IPv4 DNS Server: 192.168.1.254
IPv4 WINS Server: 
NetBIOS over Tcpip Enabled: Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address: fe80::5952:f23e:cad5:65de%11
IPv6 Default Gateway: 
IPv6 DNS Server:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

you have a good connection to the router but no interent - so something is blocking

what happens if you connect by cable ?

has the machine ever had a demo/time trail of Norton or Mcafee type security suites - they can cause this issue even if uninstalled - you need to use the removal tools

*Kaspersky Removal Tool*
A link to Kaspersky - this varies with different versions
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=208279463
http://support.kaspersky.com/faq/?qid=193239279

*Mcafee Removal Tool*
http://service.mcafee.com/FAQDocument.aspx?id=TS100507

*Norton Removal Tool* - I would recommend that you restart the PC and run the removal tool for a second time - I have found instances where the removal tool needs to be run twice to fully remove all traces of norton and symantec from the PC
http://us.norton.com/support/kb/web_view.jsp?wv_type=public_web&docurl=20080710133834EN


----------



## janzon (Sep 29, 2011)

There is Norton 2011 installed but it has never been activated. Looking at the Norton Removal Tool it appears I have to have to start the product and get a product key before removal. Is that right?


Edit.

Have run removal tool twice with 2 reboots, however there is still a Norton Online icon on the desktop. And still no internet connection.

Sorry, the icon is Norton Backup


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

I would remove the backup tool as well, if you look at add/remove programs 
post anything with Norton or Symantec listed

All Versions - The Norton Removal Tool uninstalls all Norton 2010/2009/2008/2007/2006/2005/2004/2003 products, Norton 360 and Norton SystemWorks 12.0 from your computer.
http://majorgeeks.com/Norton_Removal_Tool_SymNRT_d4749.html

i do not know webroot - so not sure if that can block access as well as an AV

lets try a few more pings

ping google.com
ping 209.85.146.106
ping yahoo.com
ping 212.58.241.131


----------



## janzon (Sep 29, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\christine>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\christine>ping 209.85.146.106

Pinging 209.85.146.106 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.85.146.106:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\christine>ping yahoo.com
Ping request could not find host yahoo.com. Please check the name and try again.

C:\Users\christine>ping 212.58.241.131

Pinging 212.58.241.131 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 212.58.241.131:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\Users\christine>


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

can you connect with a cable and show the results , just to eliminate a wireless issue 
ipconfig /all and pings


----------



## janzon (Sep 29, 2011)

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : laptop
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : home

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 60-EB-69-1A-90-BE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5952:f23e:cad5:65de%11(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.79(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 30 September 2011 12:33:47
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 01 October 2011 08:20:36
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 247990953
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-13-FB-FF-D5-60-EB-69-1A-90-BE

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.254
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.1.79

Pinging 192.168.1.79 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.79: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.79: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.79: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128
Reply from 192.168.1.79: bytes=32 time<1ms TTL=128

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.79:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Average = 0ms

C:\Windows\system32>ping 192.168.1.254

Pinging 192.168.1.254 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.1.254: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.254:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 1ms, Average = 1ms

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## janzon (Sep 29, 2011)

Found this on another forum while looking for answers:

_*I had this EXACT issue with a clients Windows 7 PC. The client bought their PC at bestbuy so they got the "privilege" of having Webroot security installed on their PC. When I stopped the Webroot service, unplugged the ethernet cable and then reattached it to the PC, it connected to the network right away. I toggled this service on and off to confirm it was it and it was. I even updated Webroot and tried it again, it would NOT work with webroot running. So try that.

UPDATE: They had Webroot Internet Security Essentials and when I disable the webroot firewall, then I can connect to the internet.

I have just fixed my son's laptop with this advice, he could connect to wireless but not internet and had IP error message. I could not stop the bonjour DNS service as there was option to, but the minute I started to uninstall webroot security the internet connected again. I have not idea how or why, the connection was fine fine until about 10 days ago and suddenly stopped (I don't know if he installed an update or changed something). Thank God fixed now - good luck if you have this problem - but if you have webrooter maybe worth a try unistalling
*_

So I went into "services.msc" and stopped Webroot Client Service and within 5 seconds the internet connected.

Thank you very much etaf for your help in trying to resolve the problem. I will mark the thread resolved ASAP

Janzon


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

well found - that was going to be my next suggestion to remove webroot - as i was not sure about the product - as mentioned in post 7 above

good to see your solution, will certainly help others here - and i will suggest removing/disabling webroot earlier if on a pc

:up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

